# post your UTV plow setup!



## whammer33024

i'm considering purchasing a UTV with plow in the near future. post up pics of your rigs and your opinions on them please! yes i've searched but i thought maybe we could do some condensing into one thread


----------



## BUFF

Since you've searched you know there's all kinds of options and opinions for each option.
Are you looking for home/personal or commercial use, what do you plan to do with the UTV in the warmer months, do you have a budget, how much snow are you dealing with and what's the terrain?


----------



## whammer33024

Thanks for responding buff. I'm in North Central Iowa. Average snowfall is around 40" a year. Iowa so flat as can be, haha. Ive been doing lawn care for a few years without snow but am getting more and more customers asking me about snow. I've done some snow for another guy(truck) but I'm at best an amateur. These would mainly be residential with a few smaller commercial properties.

Main reasons I'd moreso consider a UTV over truck is I live in a lake town with quite a few smaller drives and lots that I feel a smaller vehicle would be more beneficial. And our city just passed the use of UTVs in town on any street under 35 mph. As far as summer months, I'd use it to get to some of these lake properties I mow without a trailer to save some room in the places where there's not much parking. 

As far as budget, I haven't really worked one out at all. As of now, it would be funded from the mowing budget, but I also know I can do quite a bit of sub work for another guy in town. Will say a toolcat is out of the question. 

My closest dealers are Deere(I have a Deere mower as well) and Polaris. Kubota(the best I see) is around an hour away from me. I do have some used options if that's something to consider .

Didn't plan to type that much, lol


----------



## cjames808




----------



## whammer33024

thanks for posting james! that's a sweet setup you have there. not sure i've seen a western v on a utv, usually see the boss plows. how wide is that plow? and what kind of work are you using it for?


----------



## cjames808

It’s 6.5’ open. We drive it right out the door and plow small micro-15k sq ft and under lots and a couple super wide walks. And clean ups it’s amazing. 

Was pricey but worth every penny. Like having a spare jeep with a v laying around.


----------



## whammer33024

did you have to do anything to the suspension to handle the plow? i'm seeing on gators you do but haven't read much about the RTV suspsension


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> Thanks for responding buff. I'm in North Central Iowa. Average snowfall is around 40" a year. Iowa so flat as can be, haha. Ive been doing lawn care for a few years without snow but am getting more and more customers asking me about snow. I've done some snow for another guy(truck) but I'm at best an amateur. These would mainly be residential with a few smaller commercial properties.
> 
> Main reasons I'd moreso consider a UTV over truck is I live in a lake town with quite a few smaller drives and lots that I feel a smaller vehicle would be more beneficial. And our city just passed the use of UTVs in town on any street under 35 mph. As far as summer months, I'd use it to get to some of these lake properties I mow without a trailer to save some room in the places where there's not much parking.
> 
> As far as budget, I haven't really worked one out at all. As of now, it would be funded from the mowing budget, but I also know I can do quite a bit of sub work for another guy in town. Will say a toolcat is out of the question.
> 
> My closest dealers are Deere(I have a Deere mower as well) and Polaris. Kubota(the best I see) is around an hour away from me. I do have some used options if that's something to consider .
> 
> Didn't plan to type that much, lol


The Bota James posted would be my recommendation and for a plow you'll want a V. Deere's are good all around machines but have durability limitations for commercial work like this. Polaris Rangers are recreation machines IMO and would plague you with issue's.
I would go with Western/Snow EX with Boss being second choice. Boss is second due to the way the plow trips which can be a little exciting. I would steer clear of Snow Dog or any brand that only makes plows for UTV/ATV's they just aren't built to be used commercially.
You can also get small V box spreaders for UTV's or a trailer hitch mounted hopper like what James shows.


----------



## whammer33024

Buff, can u explain more about the durability issues of a Deere? Ive just seen u back them in other threads so curious as to why u have changed your opinion


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> Buff, can u explain more about the durability issues of a Deere? Ive just seen u back them in other threads so curious as to why u have changed your opinion


Sure..... My experience is Gators are the best for all around use, for recreation and utility use on your own place. The do have some weaknesses in the Chassis / Drivetrain that would eventually fail when used commercially. Fuel pumps go out around 5000 miles and are a pita to change, had some injector problems too. Keep in mind the Gators are being used on a cattle ranch in Wyoming and used everyday for various chores. The oldest has 14k miles on it.
The Gator is much better than a Ranger XP's, the wife's Grandpa goes through a Ranger about every 8000miles by the time he's done with then there's not much left of them. Grandpa is now trying out a BRP Defender, so far it's holding better than the Ranger XP in regards to repairs but still has had some issue with snapping axles. 
All three machines use a CVT trans similar to whats used on ATV's and Sleds. CVT's are good but when you work them hard or put a big load on them belts get hot and delaminate. The clutches also require to be cleaned and wear parts like rollers and bushing replaced every couple thousand miles, if not the clutches will eventually wear beyond repair and need to be replaced. 
The only reason the Bota's are used is the speed, ground clearance and suspension travel. The Hydrostatic trans is pretty much bullet proof, the drive train is built to withstand being worked, the suspension is stiffer and the machine is built heavier all the way around.
So if a guy was going to use a UTV around his place for plowing and wanted to be able to zip around trails too the Gator is the best choice IMO. The Bota is the best work UTV hands down but when it comes to recreational use it sucks....
I've been looking at UTV's for myself and the Gator and BRP are tied but the jury is still out on the BRP.
FWIW when most people buy UTV's they're used lightly (hunting, trial riding, etc..) and people tend to trade them off after a couple years and a couple thousand miles so they can get the latest and greatest model.


----------



## whammer33024

awesome response buff, thanks! i have more questions, shocking i know!

when you say the kubota sucks for recreational use, are you basically talking trail riding? the reason i ask is because my father and i also own an auto parts business and during some of the snowier days i was thinking of maybe using it to deliver parts to customers(currently use 2wd s-10s and can be a pain in the ass in snow). 

would a 900 be a good machine or should i strictly be looking at the 1100/1140 as james posted?


----------



## whammer33024

i see i'd be losing some creature features in the 900 vs 1100 such as a few HP, cab and heat/ac. being that its 5* right now, not sure i'd be willing to give those up, lol


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> i see i'd be losing some creature features in the 900 vs 1100 such as a few HP, cab and heat/ac. being that its 5* right now, not sure i'd be willing to give those up, lol


I wouldn't own a UTV withoot a cab with heat and I would go for the X1100C https://www.kubotausa.com/products/utility-vehicles/full-size-utility-vehicles/rtv-x1100c



whammer33024 said:


> awesome response buff, thanks! i have more questions, shocking i know!
> 
> when you say the kubota sucks for recreational use, are you basically talking trail riding? the reason i ask is because my father and i also own an auto parts business and during some of the snowier days i was thinking of maybe using it to deliver parts to customers(currently use 2wd s-10s and can be a pain in the ass in snow).
> 
> would a 900 be a good machine or should i strictly be looking at the 1100/1140 as james posted?


Yes trail riding the Bota doesn't come close to tickling the fun meter IMO. Around here municipality's, contractors, nursery's, landscapers and row crop farmers use Bota's. They are built for work not play.


----------



## whammer33024

thanks buff! looks like the x1100c will be the only machine i consider. they definitely have a price tag on them though. my wife told me she thought she saw a gator with a blade drive by our house today. that would be a new sight for this area. mostly trucks or tractors/loaders. i will have to keep my eye out for that. this would be a lot easier for me if deere could hold up to the abuse. dealer is 5 miles from my door and i have an excellent relationship with them


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> thanks buff! looks like the x1100c will be the only machine i consider. they definitely have a price tag on them though. my wife told me she thought she saw a gator with a blade drive by our house today. that would be a new sight for this area. mostly trucks or tractors/loaders. i will have to keep my eye out for that. this would be a lot easier for me if deere could hold up to the abuse. dealer is 5 miles from my door and i have an excellent relationship with them


The Gator XUV835M HVAC (Cab w/heat-air ) starts at about $21,500.00.
The cabs on the new ones are much nicer than the old which were all class, you felt like you were in a gold fish bowl.


----------



## Mike_

I just ran across this on Craigslist, I don't know anything about them, if it's a good price or worth the drive to Oak Grove, Missouri
https://kansascity.craigslist.org/snw/d/kubota-rtv-x1100c/6433795415.html


----------



## BUFF

Mike_ said:


> I just ran across this on Craigslist, I don't know anything about them, if it's a good price or worth the drive to Oak Grove, Missouri
> https://kansascity.craigslist.org/snw/d/kubota-rtv-x1100c/6433795415.html


That's a pretty fair price, the tracks new are aboot $3k alone.


----------



## whammer33024

Haha I saw that earlier Mike! Tracks are awesome but probably a bit overkill for anything I'd use it for. Let us know if you pick it up!


----------



## fireside

My sons ride


----------



## fireside




----------



## fireside

We had doors made for it this year


----------



## Mike_

whammer33024 said:


> Haha I saw that earlier Mike! Tracks are awesome but probably a bit overkill for anything I'd use it for. Let us know if you pick it up!


Won't be me, I'll drive my old Arctic Cat until it's ready for the scrap pile! Heck I just plow my drive, a couple family members, and a few elderly neighbors who need help. I get paid with home baked goods and some booze now and then, can't justify the cost.

I have looked at the Gators and driven a few loaners and do like them, being a farming area the dealers are close and when I am ready to replace mine it could be a Gator. Although the Honda Pioneer 5 with the 1000cc engine looks like a good option for a few trail riding outings with more seating for the wife and grandson.


----------



## whammer33024

yeah mike like i said earlier, if deere held up like the kubota it'd be a lot easier for me. i'm in iowa so there's plenty of deere dealers around me and also plenty of used options as far as gators go. kubota not so much. 

fireside, have you had any issues with the unit at all? does it handle the bigger snows pretty well? nice setup you have!


----------



## Mike_

I does pretty good I have to add weight in the bed to offset the plow. The engine on mine is between the seats so cab noise is my biggest complaint. I think the longer wheelbase of the gator along with the engine in the rear will perform much better and they are a lot quieter.

I bought my Arctic Cat used in 2011, at the time the only used gators I could fine were the old 6 wheel and 4-wheel models that had a top speed of 14 mph, I wanted something to do a little trail riding also. Since then the side by side market has exploded, lots of options now!

I'll keep what I have but if I had it to do over again I would by something with a better suspension (mine is very rough riding) and a quieter cab. Arctic Cat has been taken over by Textron Offroad https://www.textronoffroad.com/ and now some of the factory replacement parts for mine have been discontinued.


----------



## Mike_

I always have like my off road toys, from dirt bikes, 3-wheelers, and here's the rail buggy I use to have.


----------



## cjames808

I see you guys talking about gators. Had one and compared to Kubota it's Like a toy, good for trail riding and yard tasks only. We specifically got it for a large commercial that was 15k sqft of brickwork, so we left this there with a rubber edge. Also know as the PopeMobile.


----------



## whammer33024

It really disappoints me to hear this about the Gators. I have a couple used 825i's with cabs, ps, heat, and plows for in the 13 range. Only rtvs in my area(within 2 hours) are 16 grand. Add a plow setup and you're at 20. 

What kinds of things do the Gators not perform well doing? I see videos of them plowing decent amounts of snow...will they just break down sooner? Is the rtv really worth 7-10 grand more?


----------



## cjames808

Having the opportunity to operate them side by side, zing, Kubotas are well thought out and engineered. The gators seem more for homeowners, where’s the hydraulics? Everything was cables and plastic and sheet metal. Like an atv that looks like a utv. 

The 7-10 grand buys solid metal, hydro drive, Aux hydro power, smooth and ez to shift transmission(while plowing), hi lo and locker 4x4, better seats better cab, and better color. 
Needs regular up and down windows so I can stick my head out.


----------



## whammer33024

thanks james...really appreciate your input. 

can i just have your kubota?


----------



## whammer33024

https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/snw/d/2015-jd-825i-gator-cab-heat/6443121214.html

see now i saw this one pop up...i see hoses on the the front, wouldn't that indicate hydraulics? or am i an idiot? lol


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/snw/d/2015-jd-825i-gator-cab-heat/6443121214.html
> 
> see now i saw this one pop up...i see hoses on the the front, wouldn't that indicate hydraulics? or am i an idiot? lol


The hydros are run by a electric pump same as the majority of pick up plows which isn't a back thing. They plow itself is geared more towards a guy doing his personal driveway or sidewalks when you're just windrowing.
I've never met you so you can be an idiot...... but then again I could be one too......
In regards to your question about is a Bota worth the extra $5-6k new I have to say yes if you're looking for a durable work UTV. No matter what you decide you're going to be shelling out a decent amount of money and have to live with that choice for a fairly longtime unless you want to take a haircut on a deal to get what you should have done from the get go.
I'm in a situation like this now with a pickup, after 25yrs of buying a turbo diesel pickups I bought a gas pickup since I thought I could get by with it and save myself $7k too. I soon found that pulling more than 8k the gas pickup is a powerless POS that just sucks fuel and makes a lot noise (high RPM's) doing so. I've put up with this for 2.5yrs and been putting money away to buy what I should have from the get go. When I buy a pickup I typically keep them for 7-8yrs, this one will be gone in less than 5yrs.


----------



## whammer33024

you're right...i know you're right. i just don't like spending money that isn't necessary so i'm trying to get as much info as i can. 

i really appreciate you guys taking the time to educate me


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> you're right...i know you're right. i just don't like spending money that isn't necessary so i'm trying to get as much info as i can.
> 
> i really appreciate you guys taking the time to educate me


No problem, everyone's situation is different. I don't like spending excessive money and have good and bad results from that approach. Plus only you know what your going to use it for and you have your expectations to meet. Good luck with your choice....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

whammer33024 said:


> you're right...i know you're right. i just don't like spending money that isn't necessary so i'm trying to get as much info as i can.
> 
> i really appreciate you guys taking the time to educate me


I told you that you would get some good advice.


----------



## whammer33024

yes you did mark and i appreciate you taking the time to respond. i still want to buy you that beer sometime!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'll even drink Buttwyper if it's free...


----------



## whammer33024

i won't, lol


----------



## Mike_

Well here's what happens when you buy cheap ball joints from Amazon, but replaced with all new ones and ready to go!


----------



## BUFF

When rebuilding Polaris Rangers and Sportsman's for the wardens grandpa I used BikeBandit.com to get OEM parts. Pricing is good, easy to order and overall pleased with them.


----------



## Mike_

I'll check them out. I saw back in October that the cheap replacement rubber on the ball joints already cracked and had a full set here I ordered from Countrycat.com but due to a death in the family I never got the chance to replace them. I was lucky the drivers side broke while backing in the garage and not driving 40 mph!


----------



## BUFF

It doesn't say mulch for A Cat when there's a standalone/private company that only sells A Cat parts in the dot com......


----------



## whammer33024

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snw/d/2008-kubota-1100-rtv-atv/6455231467.html

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike_

It was my fault for buying cheap parts from a 3rd party seller on Amazon. They are the ones that failed, the original parts on the passenger side were still good. You could tell the difference just looking at the parts and the better fit of the ones I got from the Cat dealer online compared to the cheap aftermarket parts I bought off Amazon. Cat dealers are getting hard to find now that Textron took them over, my closest one is Bass Pro in Independence, Missouri.


----------



## BUFF

whammer33024 said:


> https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/snw/d/2008-kubota-1100-rtv-atv/6455231467.html
> 
> Thoughts?


Thumbs Up


----------



## whammer33024

I emailed the guy since he doesn't have a number listed. Doing some research, it appears in a 2008 model, the transmission was a CVT. Not ideal, correct?


----------



## BUFF

Not as ideal as a hydro but for the price and hours I'd go after it.


----------



## whammer33024

thanks buff. i haven't heard back from him yet at all. not a fan of people posting something on craigslist and then not giving out a number. be a lot easier to talk on the phone about it than emailing constantly


----------



## whammer33024

well never heard back from the guy in the link above and the post has been deleted so i'm guessing he sold it. almost pulled the trigger on a ranger with boss blade, but he sold it and i'm actually pretty happy he did since i have a feeling i'd end up regretting it. 

still on the hunt!


----------



## whammer33024

Got another one for you guys...I see a Honda dealer just opened up about 20 miles from me...is the pioneer something I should look into or is it more in the ranger category?


----------



## tpendagast

Awww man , I was hoping someone would post a pic of an RZR with a plow on it!

Disappointed


----------



## whammer33024

Like this tp? Lol


----------



## tpendagast

Yea!

But it’s not broken! What gives?


----------



## whammer33024

He actually reposted it for sale, but now it has tracks on it


----------



## WestRepairs

cjames808 said:


> View attachment 175886
> View attachment 175884


Has the "Impact" held up this year?


----------



## fireside

Getting it done 10” of wet snow 700’ driveway. Two wheel drive no salt in the sander


----------



## Capt. Fred




----------



## Scotrknevl




----------



## sixfootsix

After running truck mounted plow and upgrading to bobcat s650 with snowblower to do my accounts for the last six years, aprox 700hours per season on the bobcat. I downsized my operation to my own rental units 47 , 120 driveways and some condo complexes. I purchased a new bobcat 3650 with pto blower and rotary broom. 
I had no real issues with it other than getting out to change shear bolts. It preformed like a champ, out throws the s650. And cruising around to my customers is quick, and comfortable. Anyone elst running these or the Polaris equivalent?


----------



## whammer33024

Well I pulled the trigger. It's a 2010 with just over 1000 hours. Came with the boss blade. Paid 10,500 for the whole setup.

Did I do okay?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm jealous...


----------



## whammer33024

that's a relief to hear...thanks mark!


----------



## sixfootsix

whammer33024 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger. It's a 2010 with just over 1000 hours. Came with the boss blade. Paid 10,500 for the whole setup.
> 
> Did I do okay?
> 
> View attachment 184050
> 
> 
> View attachment 184051


looks like a great package


----------



## cjames808

Looks just like ours but a boss setup. We have never had any major issues after 3 seasons.


----------



## Philbilly2

I think you did just fine. Brand new one set up the same way with the V blade was at the fair the the price tag was better than double, closer to triple what you paid...


----------



## whammer33024

thanks guys! i'm hoping it will do everything i want it to


----------



## sixfootsix

whammer33024 said:


> that's a relief to hear...thanks mark!


I saw a hydraulic conversion where you can add a front pto and blower or broom strait from kubota It wasn't too expensive.


----------



## 4x4pwr

New here, here is my setup.


----------



## Freshwater

4x4pwr said:


> New here, here is my setup.
> 
> View attachment 186279
> 
> 
> View attachment 186280


That's bad azz... where you at, I want to drive it...


----------



## 4x4pwr

Thanks! It has all the bells and whistles. Heated cab, window wiper, wiper washer resevior, rock lights and I just finished welding a mount so for a light bar, so now I have a light bar on my plow like most real plow setups. It uses quick disconnect so when I remove my plow I can use the whip for a light bar mounted to the front of my rig. I am using 3/4" uhmw as my scraping blade. This machine does great!


----------



## 4x4pwr

Oh, I am based in Alaska.


----------



## Deklyn denison

This doesn't really help but this is one of my rigs


----------



## Tommy_T

While not a UTV or RTV ,but it does use ATV Plow/Bucket.

for a number of years I'v used a plow, this season I'm going
to use a bucket to pick up the snow and move it.

should be lots of fun.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tommy_T said:


> While not a UTV or RTV ,but it does use ATV Plow/Bucket.
> 
> for a number of years I'v used a plow, this season I'm going
> to use a bucket to pick up the snow and move it.
> 
> should be lots of fun.
> 
> View attachment 187105
> View attachment 187106
> View attachment 187107


Does it tip over when you lift the plow up?
Is it remote control?


----------



## EWSplow

Would this be a UTV plow?
https://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/pedal-powered-snow-plow-zmaz09djzraw


----------



## Tommy_T

BossPlow, not sure you can see the caster wheels under the bucket
that keep it from tipping.
yes I control it with a remote control device when loading in a truck
and when in use it's wifi, it has 5 wifi cameras.









this is what the camera view looks like


----------



## BossPlow2010

Tommy_T said:


> BossPlow, not sure you can see the caster wheels under the bucket
> that keep it from tipping.
> yes I control it with a remote control device when loading in a truck
> and when in use it's wifi, it has 5 wifi cameras.
> View attachment 187110


What's the range, have you found it to be effective?


----------



## EWSplow

Tommy_T said:


> BossPlow, not sure you can see the caster wheels under the bucket
> that keep it from tipping.
> yes I control it with a remote control device when loading in a truck
> and when in use it's wifi, it has 5 wifi cameras.
> View attachment 187110
> 
> 
> this is what the camera view looks like


You sit in the warmth of your house and control it? Epic game changer.


----------



## Tommy_T

BossPlow, the remote controller has a 1000ft range, when using wifi
I can get 500ft without using repeaters, because I have an outside wifi
antenna.


----------



## 4x4pwr

If you used a ubiquiti directional antenna you would get that 1000' no problem! Sweet setup.


----------



## Tommy_T

EWSplow, You sit in the warmth of your house and control it?
yes, hours of fun.


----------



## Tommy_T

BossPlow, you can't tell from the images, but the main unit
weights 550lb, lots of batteries.

the box between the batteries is full of more batteries.


----------



## BUFF

Tommy_T said:


> BossPlow, you can't tell from the images, but the main unit
> weights 550lb, lots of batteries.
> 
> the box between the batteries is full of more batteries.
> 
> View attachment 187112


Pretty cool set up


----------



## EWSplow

BUFF said:


> Pretty cool set up


Wisconsin engineeringThumbs Up


----------



## Tommy_T

EWsplow, and hundreds of pounds of American Steel.


----------



## BUFF

EWSplow said:


> Wisconsin engineeringThumbs Up


SKWCH..... Too bad it doesn't have a Tesla generator on it for a wicked light show......:laugh:


----------



## sublime68charge

My Dad has a Kubota 1100 with a SnowDogg V and its been fine for the 2 years he has used it.

Had a super cold spell and I needed to widen my drive out after it drifted and I borrowed his setup instead of freezing on my ATV plow setup.









close up of the snowdogg








and then the bank I was pushing back,
Temp was in the Minus teens and nice and warm plowing in this setup.


----------



## Calcon

Here is my Alaskan setup.


----------



## TJ2015

2019 gator 590i with 60" Boss poly plow. Had a lot of city walks that were 60" so the smaller gators 56" width and blade angle is about perfect with no turf damage.


----------



## Mikeyz48

John Deere XUV835R Setup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TJ2015 said:


> so the smaller gators 56" width and blade angle is about perfect with no turf damage.


This is where Kubota and Bobcat keep screwing up...keep making their UTV's a little too wide.


----------



## Ajlawn1

TJ2015 said:


> 2019 gator 590i with 60" Boss poly plow. Had a lot of city walks that were 60" so the smaller gators 56" width and blade angle is about perfect with no turf damage.
> 
> View attachment 200040
> 
> 
> View attachment 200043
> 
> 
> View attachment 200046


Is that one still belt drive...?


----------



## TJ2015

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is where Kubota and Bobcat keep screwing up...keep making their UTV's a little too wide.


I agree, I wanted the kubota for front hydraulics but the price and size I wanted I went with the "lighter duty" gator which has worked out perfect so far.


----------



## TJ2015

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is where Kubota and Bobcat keep screwing up...keep making their UTV's a little too wide.


It does have the CVT transmission.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

TJ2015 said:


> I agree, I wanted the kubota for front hydraulics but the price and size I wanted I went with the "lighter duty" gator which has worked out perfect so far.


Every time Kubota comes out with a new RTV model, the first thing I check is width. Then I just kinda stop checking it out.


----------



## DIXIEDOG

I bought this new in 2012 and all these years later this "light duty" Gator is still pushing snow like a monster. CVT still on original belt I'll gladly take power over hydro transmission


----------



## Grigs04

1000 rzr Polaris. U can go use it for plowing then go rip up the trails. Get the benefit of doing them both while having it as a write off for your business


----------



## cjames808

Grigs04 said:


> 1000 rzr Polaris. U can go use it for plowing then go rip up the trails. Get the benefit of doing them both while having it as a write off for your business
> 
> View attachment 200964


Put this on the back.


----------



## Grigs04

Yah for sure. All they do is take. That’s y u need the write offs


----------



## DrNick

Two seasons with this guy so far. Works wonderful in MN winters. Looking at getting a bercomac blower for it next year. Would be helpful on a few accounts.


----------



## BUFF

DrNick said:


> Two seasons with this guy so far. Works wonderful in MN winters. Looking at getting a bercomac blower for it next year. Would be helpful on a few accounts.
> 
> View attachment 201287


What make and model is it?


----------



## DrNick

BUFF said:


> What make and model is it?


I might catch some heat for this but it's a 2018 Cfmoto uforce 800. I got it with dealer incentives and local sale on some of the aftermarket parts for ~12k new. That included hard cab kit, cab heater, kfi plow, tire chains, battery tender and poly winch cable (stock metal one is too brittle at -20). 2k for a trailer, 500 for a toro snowblower, 120 for a tow behind salter and my total start up costs were sub 15k in supplies.


----------



## BUFF

DrNick said:


> I might catch some heat for this but it's a 2018 Cfmoto uforce 800. I got it with dealer incentives and local sale on some of the aftermarket parts for ~12k new. That included hard cab kit, cab heater, kfi plow, tire chains, battery tender and poly winch cable (stock metal one is too brittle at -20). 2k for a trailer, 500 for a toro snowblower, 120 for a tow behind salter and my total start up costs were sub 15k in supplies.


If it works and has dealer support that's what matters.


----------



## Eastern Truck

Depending are what you are using it for there are options. If only side walk there is the Snowrator. Drop or broadcast spreader options. Comes standard plow and brine tank. You can also use for lawn with the spray tank and broadcast spreader. If ATV or UTV there are options plow and spreader wise. We carry Boss so that is the only brand you will see in my pics. ATV - straight or V - straight 4 or 5 ft. There are optional ext wings or box wings (to make plow like a pusher box) - 5-6 V blade. Drop spreader 2.5 cu yards or small broadcast spreader for ATV. UTV 6 ft straight or 6'6" V-blade. Spreader a few options. Ext wings available. If for side walks usually the 6' & 6'6" are to wide on UTV for sidewalks. So there are plenty of options. All of Boss's ATV AND UTV Plows are electric over hydraulic - no winch. They work just like a truck plow. Hope this helps out some.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Eastern Truck said:


> Drop spreader 2.5 cu yards or small broadcast spreader for ATV.


You sure???


----------



## SilverPine

Mark Oomkes said:


> You sure???


 I want pics.


----------



## MrBigStuff

Eastern Truck said:


> View attachment 201413
> View attachment 201411
> View attachment 201410
> Depending are what you are using it for there are options. If only side walk there is the Snowrator. Drop or broadcast spreader options. Comes standard plow and brine tank. You can also use for lawn with the spray tank and broadcast spreader. If ATV or UTV there are options plow and spreader wise. We carry Boss so that is the only brand you will see in my pics. ATV - straight or V - straight 4 or 5 ft. There are optional ext wings or box wings (to make plow like a pusher box) - 5-6 V blade. Drop spreader 2.5 cu yards or small broadcast spreader for ATV. UTV 6 ft straight or 6'6" V-blade. Spreader a few options. Ext wings available. If for side walks usually the 6' & 6'6" are to wide on UTV for sidewalks. So there are plenty of options. All of Boss's ATV AND UTV Plows are electric over hydraulic - no winch. They work just like a truck plow. Hope this helps out some.


Any chance you know the answer to my question here? https://www.plowsite.com/threads/anyone-know-what-this-adjustment-is.175751/


----------



## grnleafgrnscape

Not a good picture, but new sidewalk machine. 
Boss 5ft straight blade and Boss exact path 2.5 drop spreader on polaris sportsman.
Also have a Boss 6'6 v plow on a deere 2025 and adding an exact path on the 3 pt


----------



## Mr.Markus

Its important to note the exact path is a model number not a capacity...


----------



## grnleafgrnscape

Yeah, it is a capacity. The 2.5 exact path is 2.5 cu ft of salt. The 6.0 holds 6.0 cu ft of salt. So the number does match what it holds.
Just like there forge spreaders


----------



## Ajlawn1

That's some serious sidewalk skin! Nice rigs!


----------



## Mr.Markus

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yeah, it is a capacity. The 2.5 exact path is 2.5 cu ft of salt. The 6.0 holds 6.0 cu ft of salt. So the number does match what it holds.
> Just like there forge spreaders


Thought i read someone say 2.5 yard. It definitely isnt that who measures in cubic feet..lol


----------



## grnleafgrnscape

Pretty sure everyone measures in cu ft for tailgate spreaders.
Lol yeah, 2.5 yds on atv would be looking at sky


----------



## BillYoung23

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Not a good picture, but new sidewalk machine.
> Boss 5ft straight blade and Boss exact path 2.5 drop spreader on polaris sportsman.
> Also have a Boss 6'6 v plow on a deere 2025 and adding an exact path on the 3 pt View atvachment 208904View attachment 208905


Do you know if the blade works with the Polaris Ranger XP?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape

Yeah, just need different mount


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

New RTV. Boss V on the front, liquid setup in the back. Lots of room for a snow thrower or backpack blower in the box.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sidewalk rig?

What kind of nozzles on the boom?


----------



## Cooter24

I am thinking of adding a liquid deicer setup on the rear of our RTV. Would be new to us. But thinking it would reduce salt exposure outside and even inside the vehicle. No more bags to cut open and careless people tracking it inside let alone spillage and whatever.


----------



## SilverPine




----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sidewalk rig?
> 
> What kind of nozzles on the boom?


We have it set up with 3 selectable heads that you just rotate to pick what you want, but only 2 Options now. They are Ag tips, one is fan spray and the other pencil tip. I don't know the exact numbers


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gr8WhiteNorth said:


> We have it set up with 3 selectable heads that you just rotate to pick what you want, but only 2 Options now. They are Ag tips, one is fan spray and the other pencil tip. I don't know the exact numbers


Look into "rain drop" nozzles, they work great for walks.


----------



## buttaluv

Hey Silverpine, how do you like your Snowex V... I’m thinking about one of those for my Ranger I just bought


----------



## SilverPine

buttaluv said:


> Hey Silverpine, how do you like your Snowex V... I'm thinking about one of those for my Ranger I just bought


Its alright. Its my first V plow so I'm still getting over its quirks. Don't like the streak it leaves in the middle, no mater what angle or configuration you have it in. The lift ram came with leak from the factory.
Other than that, cant complain. It's not a heavy plow but also doesn't have a problem moving heavy snow. Wish they made a wide out for it.


----------



## Clevername

Just got this Swisher plow for a steal. The plow itself seems extremely well built. I’ll be interested to see how well this single point receiver mount holds up though. I’d like to figure out how to bypasthe single point receiver piece and go directly to other mounting points on the KFI Plow mount... 

Does anyone know if that’s possible or is there a different machine side mount that can be purchased for the swisher?

It’s my first UTV and UTV plow set up. Have only had the Ranger for just over a year. I had a plow on a truck when I lived in Michigan but couldn’t justify keeping it when I moved to Indy and sold it 8 years ago. This should fill in the gap nicely for the majority of the snow fall we get here...

Any tips or info on the mount options would be appreciated..


----------



## Philbilly2

Clevername said:


> Just got this Swisher plow for a steal. The plow itself seems extremely well built. I'll be interested to see how well this single point receiver mount holds up though. I'd like to figure out how to bypasthe single point receiver piece and go directly to other mounting points on the KFI Plow mount...
> 
> Does anyone know if that's possible or is there a different machine side mount that can be purchased for the swisher?
> 
> It's my first UTV and UTV plow set up. Have only had the Ranger for just over a year. I had a plow on a truck when I lived in Michigan but couldn't justify keeping it when I moved to Indy and sold it 8 years ago. This should fill in the gap nicely for the majority of the snow fall we get here...
> 
> Any tips or info on the mount options would be appreciated..


Help me understand what you have here. You say KFI plow mount? Is that on your machine? My ranger has two tabs for mounting a plow from the factory and you can by adapter brackets that will adapt a KFI plow to the factory Polaris tabs


----------



## Clevername

Philbilly2 said:


> Help me understand what you have here. You say KFI plow mount? Is that on your machine? My ranger has two tabs for mounting a plow from the factory and you can by adapter brackets that will adapt a KFI plow to the factory Polaris tabs


I have the KFI Plow Mount on my Polaris. Part number 105255.

This mount has a built in 2 inch receiver. The Swisher Plow comes with a 2 inch hitch that mates with the 2 inch receiver.

However - the KFI mount also has other holes at each end for what I would imagine is a large pin to hook a plow up.

I'm wondering if anyone has omitted the swisher 2 in receiver piece, rounded the corners of the plow mount and mounted it directly to the KFI mount.


----------

